# cemetery fence finials



## FEAR (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi this is my first post. I have been a yard haunter since I was in elementry school. I stopped for the last 8 years to take my nephew trick or treating... now I'm back in the game.. I missed it!!!! I am starting almost from scratch again. so, to the question........

I am atempting the pvc/wood cemetery fence. Does anyone know where to get finials for the tops of the pipes? Something cool but wont break the bank.

Any help is greatly appreciated. TY!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I got ours Here at King Architectural Metals... if the link takes you to the wrong place, click on finials, then on plastic.

PS, Welcome to Haunt Forum, Fear!


----------



## FEAR (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanx!


----------



## jimf (Jan 4, 2009)

If you have a dollar tree in NJ check out the mini sculls that's what we used.9 or10 for a $1.


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

jimf - were those mini skulls already in stock or was this from a previous year?


----------



## jimf (Jan 4, 2009)

Just picked up two bags last Friday so yes there back in the stores.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

A few years ago I was one of 6 co owners of a haunted attraction (unfortunately the owners of the building decided to make apartments out of it) anyway, one year in our cemetery scene we had a 3 to 4 foot tall cemetery fence and we needed to make finials that we quick to make and not sharp for safety. What we did was take the thick foam insides from couch coushions (free from people who were throwing the couch away) and cut the pieces into 4 inch tall blocks then cut the triangle tops and left a small square section on the bottom which you could stuff easily into the tops of the pvc we used for the bars, we used hot glue then placed them into the pvc, painted them with flat black spray paint and they looked really good. Quick, cheap and effective. I hope this wasn't confusing. Hope it helps!

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh thanks HallowEve there is a Foam outlet in here Knoxville, Tenn. I'll try this one.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

I, too, find myself needing some replacement finials after our move. I tried the link Dixie posted, but it seems dead, pun intended lol, and my old supplier argent steel has removed their webpage as well. Any ideas? I dont want to have to replace 400 linear feet of finials if I dont have to.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

How many do you need? I have a big bag full of them. Checkout my website and photostream, last page you can see the design.

Let me know!


----------



## WakeForest (Sep 18, 2009)

I ordered some from www.hooverfence.com


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I used this place http://www.kingmetals.com/ They have good selection and they are fairly cheap. I paid 16 cents each for mine.


----------



## FEAR (Apr 28, 2009)

thanx everyone.... Kingmetals was great... awesome customer service and answered all my questions and to top it off... fast shipping!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Thank you JohnnyL very much for the offer, but the finials that I used are the 4 bladed arrow point with the small ball at the tip. Thank you, everyone else will give some of these a try.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

King metals had almost the identical, except in white, but thats not a problem, got lots of paint, lol


----------



## Sledge (Oct 24, 2006)

Which size fits over 1/2inch pvc? The king site just shows 3/4 square How does that compare to 1/2 round?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Sledge said:


> Which size fits over 1/2inch pvc? The king site just shows 3/4 square How does that compare to 1/2 round?


I used 3/4 inch finials but I still had to file the ends of the pvc to make them fit. Check the pic.

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=376&pictureid=4493

A 1/2 inch pipe is inside diameter, so the outside is somewhat bigger. By my experience, too big to slide easily into a 3/4 inch square hole.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

If you heat the 1/2 PVC with a heat gun until it is soft, the 3/4 fenials slip right over the 1/2 PVC.


----------



## Sledge (Oct 24, 2006)

Gotcha! It would have sucked to order the wrong size at this date. Thanks


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a PVC/wood fence too. My finials are from King Architectural as well. Bar none, the fastest shipping I have ever seen. Great product, great vendor.

For my corner posts, I used axes from Spencers and Spirit (Double edged ax with skull in the center) We put a PVC adapter on top of the corner post and put a piece of pipe wrap about 2 inches high around the ax handle. The pipe wrap kept the ax from sliding down in the PVC and looked like it was part of the fence much to our surprise. I don't have a picture of it but my fence is stacked up in the basement so I can snap one if that doesn't make sense.


----------



## FEAR (Apr 28, 2009)

go to king metals... stock #10-146 i had to hammer them alittle to make em fit INSIDE but still looks great after its all painted. EXTREMELY happy. Infact, my brother had to take a 2nd look... he thought I bought a real wrought iron fence.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I made mine outta pieces of 1 bi cut on angles use some liq nails and a finish nailer drill hole in the bottom


----------

